# Light proof tarp zipper



## bono (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm putting the finishing touches on my grow room. I'm using panda film for most of the walls and plan on using a zipper&velcro system to put a flap in the front so I can access the plants. I've been looking into the tarp zippers and I know that they will be perfect but are they light prooof? Is there a simple way to make them light proof, thanks for any help.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 29, 2007)

Get lightproof material and velcro it down along the zip. Should make it lightproof. Best way to find out is get into your box, get someone to zip it up completley. If it is completley dark, you're ok.


----------



## Bubby (Jun 29, 2007)

I've never used tarp zippers.. coincidentally, I'm going to see if I can buy one today. 

I doubt they're completely lightproof.. so what I was planning to do is to leave an overlap of tarp, when I sew the zipper on. Sort of like on jeans, when they hide the zipper.


----------



## Draston (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd say cut some more of a material and sew it along the zipper on one side and put buttons on the otherside of the zipper so once you get done zipping it up you can pull that flap over and button it all the way down which would kill all light entering. Its not a cheap or the easiest solution but its a permenate fix .


----------

